# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Nueva balsa en Hellín

## Miguel Angel RB

La presidenta de la CHS propone al SAT el ojeado de Hellin Hacer una nueva balsa con agua trasvasada del embalse del Talave,la balsa contara con alrededor de 5 hm3 y abastecerá a la comarca de Hellín y alrededores.
Fuente:http://http://www.chsegura.es/export/descargas/informaciongeneral/comunicacion/noticias/docsdescarga/2011-06-Junio/sat_ojeado_jul11.pdf

----------


## Luján

> La presidenta de la CHS propone al SAT el ojeado de Hellin Hacer una nueva balsa con agua trasvasada del embalse del Talave,la balsa contara con alrededor de 5 hm3 y abastecerá a la comarca de Hellín y alrededores.


Miguel Angel, ¿podrías poner la fuente de done has obtenido esa información?

----------


## REEGE

Aquí está la noticia completa sacada de la página *web de la CH Segura*:

http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...eado_jul11.pdf

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Perdonarme por no ponerla

----------

